# Is it true...



## Essjica (Oct 18, 2005)

that tea tree oil gets rid of pimples? I read it somewhere and I'm just wondering.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Oct 18, 2005)

It is supposed to help but I use it and don't really notice much of a differance.


----------



## martygreene (Oct 18, 2005)

Tea Tree essential oil has antiseptic properties (as does lavendar essential oil, but Tea tree has such to a greater degree) which for some people can aid in the prevention or clearing up of blemishes.


----------



## user3 (Oct 18, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hikaru-chan* 
_It is supposed to help but I use it and don't really notice much of a differance._

 

same here. I used it a few years ago and never really helped prevent or clear them up. It did help keep the redness down but not very much.


----------



## Chelsea (Oct 18, 2005)

It never really helped me if anything made it worse.. its way too harsh on skin


----------



## Essjica (Oct 18, 2005)

Yeah..I was just wondering because I have homecoming in less than a week and I don't feel spending more money (I've already spent more than I want to on this dance) and I just found Tea Tree Oil in my bathroom and thought I'd give it a try. It doesn't really seem to be helping me much but I'm wondering if it's just because I started it two days ago.


----------



## lovejam (Oct 18, 2005)

By itself, I don't think tea tree oil is very effective.

I suggest putting toothpaste on a blemish. When I've got a sizeable one, that's what I use on it. Dries it out overnight, in most cases.


----------



## perpetuallycute (Oct 19, 2005)

I use it whenever I feel a blemish coming on - or I'll dab a bit on my chin (where I'm most prone to break outs) and I think it works pretty well


----------



## Essjica (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks guys.


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Oct 19, 2005)

I use tea tree oil for my nose thats flakish/dry I've never used it on pimples, but if you decide to make sure that you also don't touch your face with anything like your hands.


----------



## DaisyDee (Oct 21, 2005)

I swear by tea tree oil for lots of things...I had a skin tag and I read that if I put it on the skin tag everyday for 2 weeks it would disappear...and it did!


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 24, 2005)

Like martygreene said, it indeed has great antiseptic properties - in fact, I've dabbed some on a hand that got bitten by some sort of random insect.

It can be very harsh if it's not diluted - please do make sure that if you have a bottle it's suitable for applying directly to skin. You may need to put a few drops into a carrier oil.


----------



## Isis (Oct 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_Like martygreene said, it indeed has great antiseptic properties - in fact, I've dabbed some on a hand that got bitten by some sort of random insect.

It can be very harsh if it's not diluted - please do make sure that if you have a bottle it's suitable for applying directly to skin. You may need to put a few drops into a carrier oil._

 
Second that!
The Body Shop makes a great Tea Tree face and body care line. I used to use it all the time, and I'd recomend it to anyone, especially if you know someone with eczema too. It works wonders.


----------



## jess (Nov 1, 2005)

I find it just dries the area out and sometimes that can be a good thing, although not all the time. It is great for ingowns though - draws them right out of the skin


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jess* 
_I find it just dries the area out and sometimes that can be a good thing, although not all the time. It is great for ingowns though - draws them right out of the skin_

 
Must try that; am forever picking at ingrowns on my legs, bad habit I know. Do you just dab it on the spot?


----------



## Essjica (Nov 1, 2005)

Wow..posted this and I get more than I bargained for. Thanks guys. That's another thing I needed help with, stupid ingrowns. 

(this may sound really sarcastic but it really isn't)


----------

